# what item do you wish you hadn't SOLD?



## panda0410 (May 9, 2008)

So, we all know what we wish we hadnt bought...lol...but what item do you wish you hadnt sold/swapped away? 

I'll start - all my rare piggies bright coral, soft washed, quietly, entremauve, there are quite a few..... I sold them when I needed textbooks for uni. I have found some of them and bought them back, but others I havent been so lucky with and I now sorely regret selling those ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So ladies - which items do you wish you hadnt parted with?


----------



## melliquor (May 9, 2008)

I wish I hadn't sold some of my backups.  I sold Porcelain Pink & Petticoat.  I also sold my Lightscapade.  I am so pissed off about that because now I am trying to find another one for my MSF collection.  I sold some of my backups for my piggies.  I didn't them but still wish I had them.  That is about it.


----------



## BlahWah (May 9, 2008)

I wish I didn't swap away my Pink Clash backup for Jewelbright which, although quite pretty, I hardly use.  I actually haven't ever worn it out!  To make it worse, I've lost my opened Pink Clash...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2008)

Stereo Rose,.. though I haven't yet run out of my original one,... thats it,.. I bought that back in my still kinda new to the whole MSF/Specktra/Discontinued product jonesing days,...now If I like it that much I run back and get more before they are gone.


----------



## msmack (May 9, 2008)

Some rare pigments. lol Let's not talk about it...


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2008)

I wish I hadn't sold my Lightscapade MSF and Otherworldly paint pot


----------



## Divinity (May 9, 2008)

My 224 brush.  I didn't know how valuable it was until a recent MAC seminar I attended.  Thankfully I could buy another as it's not LE, thank GOD!


----------



## yummy411 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_My 224 brush. I didn't know how valuable it was until a recent MAC seminar I attended. Thankfully I could buy another as it's not LE, thank GOD!_

 
what did you learn about it that makes you feel this way.. just curious?


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2008)

I wish I wouldn't have sold my back up of Turquoise Matte pigment.  There are a lot of other things that I regret selling but this is the biggest one!


----------



## d n d (May 9, 2008)

I wish I wouldn't have sold:

Mothbrown (Barbie)
Mi Lady
Earthly Riches

I don't know what I was thinking when I sold these!


----------



## KikiB (May 10, 2008)

Well threads like this make me very glad that I do not sell any of my stuff...I know I would regret it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 10, 2008)

Nothing yet lol
I make sure that I really don't need the item. Its hard though b/c I have so much that I haven't used or maybe used once and I know I will never touch it again. haha But I can't get myself to sell any of my fafi and heatherette backups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I did have the guts to put my Dress Camp- She Gold l/g for sell in my sale thread. I'll probably regret it later.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 10, 2008)

A few BNIB MSF's that i only paid $10 for at a MAC warehouse sale! I got rid of Petticaot, Porcelain Pink, Naked You, & Lightscapade. Worst part is that i only got under $20 for Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, & Naked You and now they go for soooo much more on eBay! But its not even that....i'm kicking myself in the ass now because i actaully got hooked on MSF's now & i really want them back!!!


----------



## MissMarley (May 10, 2008)

Softwashed pigment and Golden Lemon pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss them! I really should just rebuy Golden Lemon, but there's really nothing like Softwashed out there. I sold almost my entire pigment collection when I started working for another makeup brand, and those are the ones I miss the most! (I kept my Old Gold though! Nothing can pry that out of my vanity!)


----------



## Divinity (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_what did you learn about it that makes you feel this way.. just curious?_

 

It's the BEST brush for blending eyeshadows.  Use it in circular motions in the outer corner and crease


----------



## obbreb (May 11, 2008)

I regret selling my BNIB Subtle pigment


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obbreb* 

 
_I regret selling my BNIB Subtle pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Big mistake! That's the best pigment ever!!! Not to make you feel bad or anything LOL i'm sure there must be a ton on eBay though. Now it would be really bad if anyone sold a Sunnydaze pigment......that is the absolute best pigment! I hang on to mine for dear life!!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Big mistake! That's the best pigment ever!!! Not to make you feel bad or anything LOL i'm sure there must be a ton on eBay though. Now it would be really bad if anyone sold a Sunnydaze pigment......that is the absolute best pigment! I hang on to mine for dear life!!!!_

 
I LOVE Suzzydaze.  I started to buy a backup and didn't.  I'm glad because that's more money for other things but I could never part with the one I have.


----------



## ledonatella (May 11, 2008)

Oh, lord lots! I swapped Pleasureflush MSF when it first came out and no one knew how popular it would be. I didn't like it on me so of course I didn't keep it. Then I sold my Snake Eyes shadows way back when on ebay which I loved but I was really broke at the time... Liza PM quad, Stereo Rose, although I hated that on me as well...I'm sure there's more that I have sellers remorse for but really I guess if I didn't like it and wasen't gonna wear it then what's the point in keeping it.


----------



## red (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obbreb* 

 
_I regret selling my BNIB Subtle pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here, I regret selling it, wasn't sure what I was thinking


----------



## tinagrzela (May 11, 2008)

my inventives eyes quad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I hadn't done that...


----------



## ch3rlyn (May 12, 2008)

alot of my pigments full size in way less then retail price.


----------



## rocking chick (May 12, 2008)

So far nothing yet.


----------



## user79 (May 14, 2008)

Please keep this discussion focused, and note that you cannot engage in swapping and selling outside of the Clearance Bin forums. If people use this thread as an outlet to engage in swapping we will have to remove it.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Meryl (May 16, 2008)

"What item do you wish you hadn't SOLD?"

I don't want to think about it. I may get upset. There is always something new and special to buy.  I hope.


----------



## purplerinne (Jun 22, 2008)

I got rid of Coco Beach piggie and Goldbit...ARGH...i don't even want to think of the others I sold, but those are the "wtf was I thinking" category...


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 22, 2008)

Let's see...
Pretty Baby BP (I am sick over this one. *cries*)
Gold Deposit MSF
Petticoat MSF
Metal Rock MSF
Delineate f/l (which I just got again thank goodnesss!)
Cockatease l/s (also just re-bought)
All-Girl (have a sample, but dang it I wish I'd have kept the jar!!)
etc., etc...ad nauseum.

There's probably more but I can't think just now. And don't even ask me about the things I kick myself over not even buying in the first place. *sigh*


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 22, 2008)

I definately miss my Moth Brown, but it went towards a swap for a jar of All-Girl, but still...

And, I kind of miss my Earthly Riches.  It was a big disappointment to me, but it was kind of nice in a way.


----------



## macheartsme (Jun 23, 2008)

my backup of Apricot Pink.


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 17, 2008)

Well.. I regret selling off my Entremauve piggie. Initially I don't feel so but now I has learn how to use pigments, I definately miss it. Fortunately, I got to buy another one recently at Specktra at a good price. Received it today & I am so loving it. Not going to sell it off again.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 17, 2008)

Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it from my BFF before i started wearing any kind of cheek color, and i figured it would be too bright for me anyways. I only discovered about 6 months later (after testing another friend's SR) that it is a good color for me. At least i knew it was in high demand and swapped it fairly on MUA


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

shooting star backup.
I just know i will never use up the first one so i sold it but now i think 'what if...?'
Im too scared to use my remaining one now in case i use it up, and the lid is missing so i cant take it anywhere and when i move in february im scared it will die!


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

MSF in Pink Porcelain!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think i've let go of anything that i couldn't get again easily.   Now the items i wish i had gotten backups of is a different story.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

bubbles lipstick...i think i really could rock that shit these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kind of miss my of corset! lipglass, for the same reason.

i just sold my lightscapade msf, and while i don't regret selling it, i could have gotten alot more for it than i did, and that kind of sucks. should have done my research i guess.


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

One of my Goldbits... and my Lucky Green!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't really sell or swap items very often, but I do give things to my friends. I wish I hadn't given my 180 brush to my brother's girlfriend, I wish I kept a few paint pots.

I don't give away palettes or eyeshadows much. I've only given away doubles of singles I've had, and a few lustres that I couldn't get to work. =P I would never sell or trade or give away a Mineralize Skinfinish. Even if it didn't really work well, I know I'd regret it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 28, 2008)

Lingerie lipstick.  Dumbest move I've made yet!   I gave it away, and I can't even fathom why, I really loved that color.


----------



## annielise (Dec 11, 2008)

My Whirlwind nail lacquer.  The girl that I swapped it with told me "Are you effing out of your mind?".  I didn't know it was that rare and coveted.  I swatched it again and true enough, I didn't know what I was thinking, it was the most beautiful teal polish on the face of the planet.  Too bad I already had a deal with her so I went through with it.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I wish I hadn't sold my Lightscapade MSF and Otherworldly paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my cco still has otherworldly I just barely bought it yesterday! so maybe you can check at your cco


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

My Rare pigments including bronze..


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh copper sparkle, and amber lights eyeshadow.. Hmm.. Dazzelight eyeshadow. Non conformist fluidline..


----------



## Lapis (Dec 13, 2009)

metal rock, I rebought it's one of the few items I've ever rebought


----------

